

JSTerm, Firefox JavaScript terminal - tilt
http://paulrouget.com/e/jsterm/

======
bgarbiak
So, it's something like Firebug's console but with :chrome mode and syntax
coloring. Am I missing something obvious here?

~~~
AndrewDucker
I believe that Mozilla are trying to recreate most of the functionality of
Firebug, but as small, lightweight, addons, rather than the monolithic
structure of Firebug.

Firebug has a reputation for being heavyweight, and having memory leak issues,
so making similar functionality available in smaller pieces which are simpler
to debug/maintain is a definite win.

~~~
debacle
But Firebug is firebug. It's arguably the best tool available right now.

~~~
pjmlp
Actually I find the Chrome developer tools better, specially with the
integrated editor and V8 tools.

~~~
alttab
Agreed. When helping other developers or QA people, it is frustrating that
when they use Firefox they may not have Firebug installed and thus we can't
research the issue right there.

When they are usng Chrome, the damn thing is built in so I know 100% of the
time that we can debug it in the browser where the issue was found.

Breaking down Firebug into separate add-ons seems like a very inconvienent
move. Its optimizing around the maintainer, and not the consumer - this is
bad.

So if a QA guy is using Firefox, worse case sceario is he downloads Firebug
and restarts the browser and reproduces the issue again. In this new model, he
could download the one add-on we think we need to figure out the issue, but
could end up going back multiple times to install other missing components.

At this point, it needs to be a "developer SDK" or "developer mode" which
comes monolithically (For ease of use). If this ends up being a bundle of
dependencies of smaller add-ons in the back so be it, but do not require the
user to install more than one add-on to get the developer environment.

Chrome did it right in my mind by shipping the whole thing with the product.
This also helps garuantee that it doesn't have memory leaks, API integration
problems, or other bugs which crop up when delivering what I consider basic
functionality as a plug-in.

~~~
fzzzy
All the new firefox dev tools ship installed.

------
tszming
Look great!

In the meantime, I am still waiting Chrome to support true multiline editing
in the JS console (
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=35487>)

------
pfraze
Looks well-done. If possible, Id love to be able to extend it with a custom
set of non-js-syntax commands for the current document. If also possible, Id
love to embed it in the document-- independent of mozilla.

Id help with a fork if you think that could work.

------
jhuckestein
Oh man, I got really excited because I thought somebody had picked up work on
<http://jsterm.com/> . Maybe not the best idea to call this one jsterm as
well.

------
dt7
Does anyone know what's new in Firefox 16 (that's currently the nightly
releases) that makes it a requirement for this?

~~~
Watabou
Firefox 16 has a graphical command line feature that is described at length
here: <https://wiki.mozilla.org/DevTools/Features/GCLI>

Oh and Firefox 16 is now Aurora as of this week. 17 is the new Nightly.

